# Dateien aus Unterverzeichnissen mit KILL löschen



## yoeddy (8. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte ein kleines Programm schreiben mit dem ich alle Dateien auf einem Laufwerk bzw. in bestimmten Verzeichnissen incl. in den Unterverzeichnissen löschen kann. Es sollen alle Dateien gelöscht werden, auf die folgende Namensdefinition zutreffend ist: "~$*.sld*"
Ich habe das mit KILL versucht, habe aber leider keine Ahnung, wie ich mit dieser Anweisung auch Unterverzeichnisse bedienen kann. Ist das überhaupt möglich oder sollte man das grundsätzlich anders machen?

Ich freue mich über jede konstruktive Anregung und bedanke mich bei euch.

Bis denn
Yoeddy


----------



## wincnc (9. November 2004)

Schau mal hier nach:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop38.php 
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop43.php 
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop58.php


----------

